# What do you think !



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

I used a product the other day and today after my Iron X arrived i thought id give it a little test










Product sprayed on very lightly and left to do its thing.










worked in with brush



















and rinsed










All good.

THEN I TRIED IRON X.










nothing, no bleeding at all. this picture is after about 2 mins of dwell.

The product i used before it was Sonax Gel and cost me 4 euro !


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats well good! How come you got it so cheap?


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

coz thats what it costs over here ! 

Smells of lemons too !


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you thought that using the Sonus gel may sort of counter-act the iron X, because if they are both meant to do the same thing then the sonus will have already removed all the contaminants, leaving nothing for Iron X to pick up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Jayme_ said:


> Have you thought that using the Sonus gel may sort of counter-act the iron X, because if they are both meant to do the same thing then the sonus will have already removed all the contaminants, leaving nothing for Iron X to pick up?


I think he is showing that is does the same work as IX would do?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome bud, definitely a great price!!!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Jayme_ said:


> Have you thought that using the Sonus gel may sort of counter-act the iron X, because if they are both meant to do the same thing then the sonus will have already removed all the contaminants, leaving nothing for Iron X to pick up?


I think that is kind of the point the OP was trying to make.

He found a product that costs only 4 euros and does the same job as iron-x. And its so effective that after he has used said cheapo product iron-x can't find anything left to react with. :thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> He found a product that costs only 4 euros and does the same job as iron-x. And its so effective that after he has used said cheapo product iron-x can't find anything left to react with. :thumb:


And it doesn't smell like dead things.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like a great result is it ok on sealent, and would be good to see on really bad wheels as your looked pretty good before the test , but hey thanks for the head up it appers to have done excellent job for that price point IMHO


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

Ill try and get it on my mrs car as hers is due a wash. It is non acid. The cling time was amazing and i only used about 1/3 of the botgle for all 3 wheels. I really have not used a wheel cleaner as good ever.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, Sonax extreme is the best wheel cleaner I've tried. Very effective, and removes everything very quickly, and very effectively. :thumb:
(Iron-X is only an iron remover.....)


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

So why arent we all useing this instead of iron x ! Its much cheaper and removes iron too !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Type R said:


> So why arent we all useing this instead of iron x ! Its much cheaper and removes iron too !


I'm sure people will catch on soon enough. Stock up on the Sonax at that price, it's a bargain! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Does iron x effect the wheel centre cap on cars, that are not protected with lacquer, just thinking will it dissolve the center cap and get rid of the stamping on the logo.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Is this it ?


----------



## h4rn (Mar 9, 2011)

great price


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

uruk hai said:


> Is this it ?


No its the other one with the white spray head


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Type R said:


> coz thats what it costs over here !


Where?


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Which one is it?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

going to have to get hold of some iron x. seems like great stuff!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ST500 Dave said:


> going to have to get hold of some iron x. seems like great stuff!


Errm this thread was showing that a cheaper product, removed the need for iron x. Not showing that iron x was better in this case (well hasn't reacted with anything anyway)

Unless your post was tounge in cheek?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

ant_s said:


> Errm this thread was showing that a cheaper product, removed the need for iron x. Not showing that iron x was better in this case (well hasn't reacted with anything anyway)
> 
> Unless your post was tounge in cheek?


im not interested in iron X for my wheels. i was thinking more of using it on the bodywork before claying/ polishing stages

in be interested to see the process done with the iron x applied first before the sonax and see if the results were the same...


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

ST500 Dave said:


> im not interested in iron X for my wheels. i was thinking more of using it on the bodywork before claying/ polishing stages
> 
> in be interested to see the process done with the iron x applied first before the sonax and see if the results were the same...


Did it today on a nissan cube. Iron X on wheels (god it stinks) then rinsed and clean. Sonax - no reaction after the iron x.

Sonax smells better
Sonax clings longer
Sonax is better priced
I only used 1/4 of the sonax on my 19" wheels - i used a dam site more iron X

Did i mention the Smell of iron x !!!! OMFG :doublesho


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I said:



Type R said:


> coz thats what it costs over here ! Where?
> 
> 
> johnnyguitar said:
> ...


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

skorpios said:


> Which one is it?


I _think_ it's the Full Effect product. There is another thread from a pro in the States who wrote a thread demoing Full Effect and it seems to do a very good job, but 5L is pretty expensive IIRC.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Full effect is the one you want! Best wheel cleaner ever!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

In the UK the Sonax Full Effect costs around £13.50 for a 500ml bottle so it's pretty expensive.


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Where can you buy this stuff from? All I can find is on ebay someone selling up in Scotland and a hefty delivery charge! Anyone care to point purchasers in the right direction?


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

So frustrating! Apart from the Scottish seller this product appears to be almost unobtanium!


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah-well, bought Bilberry instead!


----------

